# Virginia policewoman killed on her first day on job (Marine Reservist); Army sergeant charged



## Marine0311 (Feb 28, 2016)

_Rest in Peace Officer._



An off-duty U.S. Army sergeant stationed at the Pentagon has been charged with fatally shooting a Virginia police officer on her first day on the job as she responded to a domestic disturbance at a home outside Washington, authorities said on Sunday.

Ashley Guindon, 28, an officer with the Prince William County Police and a U.S. Marine Corps veteran, died of her wounds after being shot on Saturday evening, a day after she was sworn in as a member of the force, the department said.

Two other officers, Jesse Hempen, 31, and David McKeown, 33, were also shot during the altercation and remained hospitalized, Chief Steve Hudson said during a news conference

Virginia policewoman killed on her first day on job; Army sergeant charged

Man charged in killing of Va. police officer day after she was sworn in is identified as Army sergeant


----------



## J.S. (Feb 28, 2016)

Rest in peace, incredibly tragic. My condolences to her family and fellow officers.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 28, 2016)

Shit.  Rest in peace, officer.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 28, 2016)

Jesus.

RIP and Semper Fi Officer Guindon.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 28, 2016)

Rest in Peace, Marine.

Thank you for your service to your nation and to your hometown.


----------



## Trev (Feb 28, 2016)

Rest In Peace Marine. Thanks for going the extra mile and protecting citizens in two ways.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Such dark, dark news. Rest In God's Own Peace, Officer. Prayers out to all touched by this tragic event.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 28, 2016)

That is truly a tragic story story on multiple levels. 

Rest In Peace, my Sister and thank you for your service to our country and your community.


----------



## CDG (Feb 28, 2016)

Jesus christ.......

RIP Marine and Officer.


----------



## Dame (Feb 28, 2016)

Rest in peace, Officer.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 28, 2016)

RIP Sister.

This one hits a bit harder than most.  Such a tragedy.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 28, 2016)

The DA is "strongly considering" the death penalty. Good. The killer should fry in Old Sparky for this one.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 29, 2016)

Rest easy Marine and officer, too bad that disgrace of a soldier made it into the back seat of a patrol car...I hope they execute him after his trial/conviction.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 29, 2016)

Rest In Peace sister


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 29, 2016)

RIP Officer.  Fry that fucker, painfully.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 1, 2016)

Gone too soon. Just absolutely heartbreaking. 

Rest Easy Officer Guindon.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 5, 2016)

This just sucks.   RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 7, 2016)

Marine Corps 17.75K to honor Marine vet, police officer killed on the job

You are not forgotten Marine.

_Next month's Marine Corps 17.75-kilometer race will be dedicated to the Marine veteran police officer who was gunned down during her first shift last month in Virginia.

The Marine Corps Marathon's 17.75K, which is held in Virginia's Prince William County, will honor Ashley Guindon, a police officer for that county who was killed Feb. 27 while responding to a domestic disturbance.

Army Staff Sgt. Ronald Hamilton allegedly shot Guindon and two of her colleagues after they responded to a call at his home; Guindon was the only police casualty. According to court documents, Hamilton admitted to shooting the officers and his wife, Crystal Hamilton, who also died at the scene._


----------



## Helios (Aug 5, 2017)

With fully realizing I'm necroing this post:

Ashley was also one of the first graduates of my degree program and was a respected member of the community and student body. 
A number of organizations on campus have helped to instill a memorial for her pictured below, and we hold a color run in her honor to raise funds for a scholarship in her name. 

Pictured below: Ashley's mother and one of our program faculty with the tree and a close up of the plaque.  

If anyone would like more information feel free to DM me. 

RIP Ashley


----------



## Helios (Sep 27, 2018)

Screenshot - 46c10a44f4ede3e3bc24db02129a844c - Gyazo 




__ https://www.facebook.com/jonnycastroart/posts/2149522395066886


----------



## policemedic (Sep 27, 2018)

Johnny is a local copper; he does great work.


----------

